# Competition ratings from The Travel Channel



## Finney (Nov 14, 2006)

Tryon is big time brother.


----------



## Unity (Dec 4, 2006)

I really should attend the one in my own neighborhood. 



> 10. National Capital Barbecue Battle
> 
> Location: Washington, D.C.
> What's Cool: Pigging out on Pennsylvania Avenue between the Capitol and the White House
> ...


I am so suggestible. First time through, I read "pork and reggae"!  :roll: 

--John  8)


----------



## Unity (Dec 4, 2006)

Mitch said:
			
		

> Yu read it right, Mon.  You sits on da beech in Negril, eat your jerk pork, and listen to Bob Marley!  Jus' be carful when the local mon asks if you smoke! 8)


    

--John  8)


----------

